# when to start brushing her teeth?



## klau25 (Jun 29, 2008)

hi i just rescued a 4.5 yrs old girl named lexi. she's a great girl, but her breath stinks. when should i start brushing her teeth? she is still getting used to my house, a little nervous and really not eating much. i would really like to start brushing her teeth soon. any advice would be helpful, thanks!!!


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

If you want to brush her teeth I would slowly just get her used to having her mouth handled and then get her to associate the sight/smell/taste of the toothbrush with positive stuff if you haven't already. 

Personally - I have never brushed any of my dogs teeth. I feed them dry kibble and let them have a wide variety of things to chew on...I guess it keeps their teeth clean. It's worked for me anyway but what works for one certainly will not work for all. 

Her stinky breath may not just be her teeth - you could try giving her some probiotics

How Teddy?s Pride® Makes Breath Fresher and Teeth


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

klau25 said:


> hi i just rescued a 4.5 yrs old girl named lexi. she's a great girl, but her breath stinks. when should i start brushing her teeth? she is still getting used to my house, a little nervous and really not eating much. i would really like to start brushing her teeth soon. any advice would be helpful, thanks!!!


Ooh, post pics please!
I just adopted a GSD mix and I am nutso in love with him. Anyways, his breath smells like BUTT so any kissing is more in the neck area for the time being. 
He has to get neutered next Thursday so I am having the vet get the tartar off while he is knocked out. Then it's Colgate after that


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

Though..I have been told on this forum that fresh knuckle bones from the butcher shop works wonders


----------



## klau25 (Jun 29, 2008)

haha, yeah i think it's because her previous foster mom fed her yogurt. i just got her today and am not planning to feed her yogurt on a regular basis. you guys think that's the reason?

here are 2 pic of her. she's a good girl.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Plain yogurt is fine for a dog.
Yucky teeth/breath is probably due to being kibble fed, and possibly eating her poo. Get her on a good nutritious diet and as EMarie posted, fresh raw knucklebones will help. Raw has enzymes that break down the tarter on the teeth, and when the dog works the bone it helps as well. Take it away, fridge it for another session. If you leave it out to dry it can splinter and cause problems with digestion. Don't buy smoked bones, they splinter as well. And marrow bones can cause runny poo, the marrow is rich, and the bones are denser, so a cracked tooth is possible(though many feed marrow bones with no problems)
The cartiledge in a knuckle bone has much nutrition, so those would be my choice over the marrow bone.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I brush my dogs teeth 3-5 times a week and she loves it. I would start slowly and get her used to you messing with her mouth, get her used to the toothbrush and then get her used to the toothpaste. I always give my dog her favorite treat afterwards and make a big deal about her being a "good" girl.  I also give her bully sticks and deer antlers to chew on. 

And your new girl is pretty!


----------



## klau25 (Jun 29, 2008)

i got her some pig ears and beef hooves, so they are no good? also got her some milk bones.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Have you been able to get a look at her teeth yet? If they have any build up on them I'd start fresh by getting a dental done by the vet and then slowly work towards brushing them. A 4.5 year old dog can have NASTY teeth if they haven't been properly cared for, smelly breath can be a build up of bacteria that can build pockets under the gum line and cause infections. (It's not JUST about what you see ON the teeth!) These infection can eventually get through to the blood stream and attack your dogs heart, kidneys, liver, ect and eventually, could end in a shortened lifespan if it's not cared for. (Not to mention infected and dirty teeth and gums are PAINFUL!)

If they ARE clean and the gums don't look red/puffy/infected then you can go ahead and start working at getting her used to having her mouth handled then slowly work in the brush and paste.


----------



## klau25 (Jun 29, 2008)

ChancetheGSD said:


> Have you been able to get a look at her teeth yet? If they have any build up on them I'd start fresh by getting a dental done by the vet and then slowly work towards brushing them. A 4.5 year old dog can have NASTY teeth if they haven't been properly cared for, smelly breath can be a build up of bacteria that can build pockets under the gum line and cause infections. (It's not JUST about what you see ON the teeth!) These infection can eventually get through to the blood stream and attack your dogs heart, kidneys, liver, ect and eventually, could end in a shortened lifespan if it's not cared for. (Not to mention infected and dirty teeth and gums are PAINFUL!)
> 
> If they ARE clean and the gums don't look red/puffy/infected then you can go ahead and start working at getting her used to having her mouth handled then slowly work in the brush and paste.


that is a great point. i am going to take her to the vet next week. i will def ask about that.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I've never brushed my dogs' teeth, nor had any teeth cleaning done. I remember after I had Keeta for about a year, her teeth were so covered, I considered getting her in for a teeth cleaning. I was quite shocked that a dog not yet two years old could have such yucky teeth! 

Instead of a vet's appointment, I started to change her diet over to raw, and gave her lots of bones to chew on. The improvement was amazing! Beautiful, pristine, pearly white teeth and sweet breath! At seven years old, her teeth are still gorgeous, and no bad breath!


----------

